# ISO Baguette Recipe



## Jeekinz (Nov 29, 2007)

Is it hard to make?  Can I freeze the dough?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeekins,
I assume you mean a french baguette? If so all you do is make a recipe of french bread and shape the loaves to a smaller around longer size. And, yes 
bread dough can be frozen. Either shaped or left in a ball. Wrap well and freeze..I don't leave the dough frozen much longer than 2 - 3 weeks.
kadesma


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 29, 2007)

The dough is different from the "French bread" and "Baguette" at my supermarket.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> The dough is different from the "French bread" and "Baguette" at my supermarket.


What do you mean the dough is different? Are you speaking about already made dough in the freezer case? Or are you planning to make your own dough? The dough I make can be used for just about anything.
kadesma


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 29, 2007)

See the different textures?  I like the one on the top.  I want to make my own.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2007)

I see, that is more of an artisinal bread...Let me see what I can find..Some of our bakers here might have an idea for you too.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree that supermarket breads are not great.  Try this recipe.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 29, 2007)

bread_french
This is good place to start


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try some this weekend......maybe along with a pot of chili.


----------



## tropical cooker (Dec 1, 2007)

The top photo that you have has what is called an "open crumb".  This is achieved by making a relatively wet dough.  (more water to flour).  The crust on the the top photo is achieved by introducing steam in the oven during the start of baking.


----------



## tropical cooker (Dec 1, 2007)

There are whole cook books dedicated to just making bread.  A good starting place is "The Breadbaker's Apprentice" by Reinhart and a slightly more techincal one called "Bread A Baker's Book of Techniques and Recipes" by Hamelman.


----------



## tropical cooker (Dec 1, 2007)

If you want to start experimenting with bread, check this out:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...recipe-what-fun-28893.html?highlight=ny+bread

You can get surprisingly good results by following the instructions.  The only thing is that you need to use an oven proof vessel of some sort.  The oven proof pot solves the problem of steaming the dough when it cooks in a relatively safe and effective way.  It isn't exactly like baguettes but you get a nice crust, and with a wet dough and careful folding that doesn't deflate too much, you can get an open crumb.


----------

